# Boletim Climatológico Anual - 2011, IM



## Zoelae (26 Jan 2012 às 19:08)

Já viram o novo boletim climatológico anual, está muito completo. O Instituto de Meteorologia está de parabéns!

"O Instituto de Meteorologia editou agora o Boletim Climatológico de 2011, o qual para além da informação tradicionalmente apresentada em Boletins anteriores, inclui informação complementar com aspetos inovadores, particularmente ao nível do apuramento anual e mensal do número de dias com valores significativos e de extremos absolutos de vários parâmetros meteorológicos: precipitação, temperatura, vento, ondas de calor e de frio, e ainda informação sobre o número de dias de geada, nevoeiro e trovoada."


Bem, encontrei um valor inesperado e queria saber a vossa opinião.

O IM aponta como valor mínimo de Tª para o mês de Agosto em Bragança, de -2,7ºC! Será mesmo assim!?


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2012 às 19:21)

Zoelae;315704

O IM aponta como valor mínimo de Tª para o mês de Agosto em Bragança disse:
			
		

> É erro. Houve problemas com a leitura dos valores mínimos no mês de Agosto, tanto que no boletim de Agosto nem sequer aparece o valor mínimo do mês, nem a média das mínimas para a estação de Bragança.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2012 às 19:31)

Zoelae disse:


> Bem, encontrei um valor inesperado e queria saber a vossa opinião.
> 
> O IM aponta como valor mínimo de Tª para o mês de Agosto em Bragança, de -2,7ºC! Será mesmo assim!?



O boletim está espectacular.
Quando tiver um pouco mais de tempo vou analisa-lo melhor.

Mas para já esse dado só pode ser uma gralha.
Houve um problema qualquer com o sensor nessa altura. No boletim de Agosto nem foram divulgados os dados referentes às temperaturas mínimas em Bragança por ter havido falhas no equipamento.

Nesse dia 23, o Fil e o Z13 tiveram respectivamente 14,9 e 14,2ºC de temperatura mínima.

No final do mês foram registadas temperaturas bastante baixas. Até foi noticia do boletim. Mas a temperatura mais baixa que eles referiram foi de 3,1ºC em Carrazeda, seguida de 4,9ºC de Miranda do Douro.

Apesar dos -2,7ºC referidos, na tabela anterior vem que o número de dias com Tmin<0ºC foi de 0 dias, e houve 0 dias de geada.


----------

